# Getting hyper puppies attention



## ChasekHolmes (Oct 25, 2019)

What is the best way you’ve found to calm down your v/v puppy to teach him something ? I find him easy to train when he listens but sometimes I’m trying to teach him a command/trick and he’s too busy hopping around. I generally don’t mind his energy level, in fact i love it. this is the only time when it can get a tad problematic. Any advice appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Puppies have a very short attention spans. 
You only need to do a few minutes of training at a time. You do this a few times a day.
If your trying to train, when your puppy is wound up, you'll just become frustrated. 
Figure out what is his most favorite treat, then use it for training only. Start his training in a place of least distractions. Keep in mind every new place you train, you have to retrain. It does not carry over in their mind. 
If he does something perfect. Stop training at that moment, so you can end on a positive note. If you feel yourself become frustrated, go back to something he knows. Then stop training session. 
You want him to have a positive association with learning. So right now it's treats, and happy voice while you work with him.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

How old is your puppy and what are you trying to train?

In addition to Deb's typically excellent advice, let me add that the easiest way to train your puppy is what I call the "Interactive approach", which works with their instinctual intellect and desire to please, is fun, and is a bonding experience as well. Every time your puppy does something you eventually want him/her to do on command, call it out. So, when he sits, say "Sit!". When he comes over to you, wiggling that little butt...say "Come!". Praise him, using the word again. If you're consistent with this, he will be trained within a month (no kidding), no treats, no frustration, no clickers required.

No matter what technique you use, though, keep it fun, and if and when his attention span wanders, stop and move on...training is a work in progress and a way to not only educate him, but make a deeper connection with him. Training (and obedience generally) is a way for both of you to understand, accept and respond to each other...aka, respect, which is one of the things shared in a good relationship of any kind.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I fully agree with both comments above. 
I saw some videos on Youtube about training sporting dog puppies and they were mostly 5-10 minutes of play and then max 2-3 minutes of actually calling out the command, using treats, praise, motivators. They learn to love to work for you via experiencing that mom/dad are so much fun to play with those different games.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Training just involves teaching them our words for their actions. If you're clear and consistent, they get it pretty quickly. 

What often happens is that people tell the the commands and expect them to just know without taking the time to teach them what the word actually means....like the folks at the park who yell at their dog some command (typically recall) and expect it to stop whatever it is doing and return simply b/c they're saying so. It doesn't work that way, they need time and practice to get it and most owners don't put the effort in, or put the wrong kind of effort.


----------

